# I hold my latest rooted phone with my regal pinky finger stretched...



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

::Begin Rant::

I have encountered an element twice (not on these forums) on forums where I have had people be a little rude when I ask about rooting phones. I have rooted my phone, a galaxy s, and have had no problem with asking questions and having the nice people of the giving internet world provide me answers to what is probably considered a "stupid question". Well, I went out and told all of friends about what I was able to do and showed them my phone. Of course, they ask me, "can you do this to my phone?"

The two instances were with a huawei ascend 2 (had never heard of it) and my boyfriend's htc desire... I asked about rooting the huawei and I got a response that went something like... "I got this phone and it was a piece of sh*t... so I returned and upgraded it." With my bf's HTC, he was complaining of not being able to download more apps. Until that point, I had told him about "app2sd" for bringing them over to the external memory. and for some reason or another, a lot of apps weren't able to be put on the external memory... this was with froyo. I got a little bit of lip then by someone online telling me that "the phone was crappy and didn't have enough internal memory"

::Begin Real Rant::

I wish that I had the great insight, altruism, and plain fortitude of those that code all of the great things I get from this forum and could use it for the purpose of helping these people with "antiquated" phones. The problems these 2 examples had were because of what I thought were ridiculous restrictions, and I wanted to help them. I feel that rooting these old school phones would be more beneficial to these users, and not a phone like mine that has like 2 GB of internal storage, a 16 GB card, and a 1ghz processor. I rooted my phone for just a better experience not for an adequate experience. why should they have to buy a new phone if it could do more? Money doesn't come that easy, especially with these girls I work with in retail.

::End Rant::


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Go over to androidforums.com

They have a phone section over there for the maker of that phone and should have that phone listed. They have an all thinks root section for each phone and people more than willing to help you with that phone. Granted you have the negative people like that on any forum.

I hope this helps ya.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

